# A Pleasant Surprise



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

Nice! Thank you for this review.


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

THANKS! I've purchased and am using the medium with satisfing success on irregular surfaces. And, yes the seem to last rather long.


----------



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

I was the one who wrote the last review, and my sanding sponges have only served 2 purposes:

sanding down spackle for any drywall repairs (medium and fine grit)
wet sanding to remove dried glue on my putty knives (coarse and medium grit)

Glad to hear that you have a better experience than I did. The coarse grit sanding blocks was the biggest offender in terms of shedding grit. Maybe this particular product warrant another $3.50 risk look? I do plan on using the coarse grit block when I get to sanding down my deck railings this spring to re-seal them.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for the review,another HF find worth have there are a few items that HF has that are good values.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

I've had the same experience a paxorion. I ordered mine from their flyer several years ago. Hope your experience is indicative of an improved quality. 
I'll sure give them another shot, now.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I bought some coarse sanding sponges from HF to remove rust from my saw top and was not happy with them. I think it was because they were too coarse. I think I should have used the fine ones and will get some next time I get there for my free flashlight.


----------



## woodcox (Nov 21, 2012)

I have used all of these and had decent results and longevity for what they are. One peeve is the grits are not labeled which makes it difficult to identify them. I think I will take a sharpie to them when I open the next pack.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I used these sponges in the past as other grit, they are OK


----------



## ChuckC (May 13, 2010)

Their spindle sanding sleeves are good too. I've been using a set for a few years now.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks for the tip.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I've had a couple of the coarse for several years, mostly I use them for knocking off splinters or wrap real sandpaper around them as a sanding block. They worked okay when new, only minor issues shedding grit but they do crack and start to fall apart if used aggressively. The grit appears to be the same emery used on their cloth back sandpaper which is utter garbage.


----------



## Purrmaster (Sep 1, 2012)

Maybe the quality control on these is hit and miss and I got a good batch.

Something I should have specified: I used these on quartersawn sycamore. I haven't tested them on other woods yet. I will do so today and update the review if they fail. I have oak and maple I can test them on.


----------



## Purrmaster (Sep 1, 2012)

Just tried them on maple and oak. They didn't shed grit, at least no more than any other sanding sponge I've used has. Perhaps I got lucky with this run.


----------



## Whiskers (Nov 6, 2012)

Hmm, I got a few sanding sponges from Somebody, I think supergrit.com, but haven't used them yet so can't comment. They were on sale though and looked like they were worth giving a shot. The ones I bought were made for drywall. If I need more I'll give the HF ones a try, hadn't thought about them for these things. Just wish the HF was closer to me, it a long painful drive. I shouldn't need anymore though, cause I don't have that many inside corners to sand.


----------

